# ATHLON II X4 630...L3 Cache freischalten mit Asrock N68C-S ?



## GTAEXTREMFAN (22. April 2012)

Hallo, im Prinzip sagt die Überschrift ja schon fast alles...Ich habe einen Athlon II X4 630 "CADAC" wenn ich in div. Foren richtig gelesen habe sollte es evtl. möglich sein den L3 Cache freizuschalten und die CPU evtl zum Phenom II machen. Habe ein älteres ASrock N68C-S Board OHNE UCC !!! Lässt sich der Cache trotzdem freischalten ??? Das OC des Boards läuft ohne Probleme momentan bei 3,2 GHZ und leicht undervoltet. Wenn ihr mehr Infos braucht dann fragt gerne nach...ich bedanke mich für jeden guten Tipp schon einmal im Vorfeld.


----------



## MisterSmith (22. April 2012)

UCC? Ich habe dazu nur ACC gefunden, allerdings zum 620'er. Falls du es nicht bereits gemacht hast, würde ich schauen ob es ein BIOS-Update für dein Board gibt. Ansonsten sind in manchen BIOS'en versteckte Optionen vorhanden, dass waren aber soweit ich welche gesehen habe, nur einzelne Einstellungen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (22. April 2012)

HI, Ja BIOS Update habe ich gemacht ( aktuell Ver.1.30)...bei Asrock nennen sie das UCC...glaube ich...


----------



## MisterSmith (22. April 2012)

Beim AMI BIOS kann man beispielsweise bei manchen Boards auf die versteckten Einstellmöglichkeiten so darauf zugreifen:


> Press the "Alt" and "F1" keys to unlock the hidden settings on the AMI  BIOS. If nothing happens, try pressing "Shift" and "F1" or "Ctrl" and  "F1" instead.


Du kannst ja per Suchmaschine leicht herausfinden, ob es für das BIOS bei deinem Board so etwas gibt.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (24. April 2012)

wohl leider nicht...trotzdem danke. Wollte ein Aufrüsten aus finanziellen Gründen etwas aufschieben. Aktuelle Spiele laufen vernünfig auf Mittel, da kann ich auch erstmal mit leben.


----------

